# Artois MM



## Sam8572

Hi all!
I am leaning towards getting an Artois MM but am concerned it may be too big...any thoughts? I am very petite (5'1) so am thinking the slightly smaller St Louis GM may be better? I love the zip and corners of the Artois MM


----------



## Swanky

I’m 5’2” and have it on grey, it’s about the same size as a LV Neverful, it’s pretty wide and stays structured so you can’t fold in corners. I’ve started using it for travel!


----------



## Sam8572

Swanky said:


> I’m 5’2” and have it on grey, it’s about the same size as a LV Neverful, it’s pretty wide and stays structured so you can’t fold in corners. I’ve started using it for travel!


Thank you so much!! If you have time, would love to see a photo of it on you for reference. Thanks again!


----------



## am1ly

I think PM fits better petite frame.


----------



## yoshikitty

I am 5'3 and think the PM size fits me very good for daily use.  The bigger size' bag just 'swallow' me.


----------



## Kayce

Sam8572 said:


> Hi all!
> I am leaning towards getting an Artois MM but am concerned it may be too big...any thoughts? I am very petite (5'1) so am thinking the slightly smaller St Louis GM may be better? I love the zip and corners of the Artois MM


What are you looking for?  Work bag, travel bag, everyday bag?  I think the MM could work for the first 2, but it’s a bit large for an everyday bag in my opinion.  The PM is more purse like.  I really wish they made an in between size (but that’s never going to happen).


----------



## mouserie

MM is a decent work and travel bag (heck, I even used it as a gym bag). It's large, and it works on my 5'7 frame. It may be too big for someone under 5'4. I just get terrified about scratching the leather at the bottom - obviously I didn't think that through.

It's not been getting much love since lockdown + my shoulder issues. I end up using a leather backpack instead...


----------



## vivi24

Hi! I’m 5’4 and I adore my Artois MM. I use it as a work/travel bag because I carry my laptop. I debated getting the St. Louis, but I really needed something more structured. I love it so much I’m debating getting another color!


----------



## sashinla

I’m 5’3 and my Artois MM is my favorite work bag. It really is a wonderful size when you need to pack a lot and I don’t think it looks overwhelming. I prefer the structure and zipper over the St. Louis.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I am 5'2 and I have the Artois PM and feel that its the perfect size for someone who is petite. I would go with the Artois over the St Louis , especially if you plan on using it as an everyday/work day bag.


----------



## Lillianlm

Here’s my Artois MM waiting for her first international flight. I’m so happy to be traveling again with such a gorgeous companion.


----------



## 3threebabies

Lillianlm said:


> Here’s my Artois MM waiting for her first international flight. I’m so happy to be traveling again with such a gorgeous companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357819


So pretty and so exciting. I go next Sunday, and both my Artois and I get to take our 1st Med cruise! Plumet will be joining us. Shh—so will a new Nano Speedy with the detachable strap.


----------



## ireneeguz

Just wanted to come back on this thread and update, after two months of having my Artois MM and using it HEAVILY as a carry all, toddler bag, diaper bag, black hole at times at the end of the day type bag, I have nothing but great thoughts and love for it. It has shown its true colors as a workhorse and is so durable, especially during the times I throw it in the backseat with one arm carrying my toddler. It’s helped carry items out of grocery stores and my canvas and leather corners don’t have even one mark or scratch/scuff on them. I’m so happy I chose it over the Saint Louis, I know with my lifestyle and intentions for this bag the SL probably wouldn’t have lasted me in the long run. But yeah you guys, I forgot how much I loved having a tote (WITH a zipper), and having something that was not a neverfull.

Oh and my toddler loves it too  He’ll grab it for mom, knowing we’re about to leave for an outing. So I guess for OP here’s a mod shot of the Artois MM on someone who is about 3 feet tall


----------



## 3threebabies

ireneeguz said:


> Just wanted to come back on this thread and update, after two months of having my Artois MM and using it HEAVILY as a carry all, toddler bag, diaper bag, black hole at times at the end of the day type bag, I have nothing but great thoughts and love for it. It has shown its true colors as a workhorse and is so durable, especially during the times I throw it in the backseat with one arm carrying my toddler. It’s helped carry items out of grocery stores and my canvas and leather corners don’t have even one mark or scratch/scuff on them. I’m so happy I chose it over the Saint Louis, I know with my lifestyle and intentions for this bag the SL probably wouldn’t have lasted me in the long run. But yeah you guys, I forgot how much I loved having a tote (WITH a zipper), and having something that was not a neverfull.
> 
> Oh and my toddler loves it too  He’ll grab it for mom, knowing we’re about to leave for an outing. So I guess for OP here’s a mod shot of the Artois MM on someone who is about 3 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358689


Too adorable for words.


----------



## cap4life

3threebabies said:


> So pretty and so exciting. I go next Sunday, and both my Artois and I get to take our 1st Med cruise! Plumet will be joining us. Shh—so will a new Nano Speedy with the detachable strap.


The Artois is such a great travel bag, the MM or the GM size!


----------



## llm637

Sam8572 said:


> Hi all!
> I am leaning towards getting an Artois MM but am concerned it may be too big...any thoughts? I am very petite (5'1) so am thinking the slightly smaller St Louis GM may be better? I love the zip and corners of the Artois MM



Did you end up deciding on a bag? I recently purchased the PM and unfortunately it’s too small. Barely fits my MacBook Pro 13” without a case and not much else. The MM felt HUGE on my 5’2” frame but I’d rather be able to put things in it than not.


----------



## Hautecouture08

Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask will the Artois PM fit a 13-inch laptop? I looking for a work bag so it really need to fit at least my laptop inside. Thank you.


----------



## c18027

Hautecouture08 said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask will the Artois PM fit a 13-inch laptop? I looking for a work bag so it really need to fit at least my laptop inside. Thank you.


Welcome! If you do a search for “laptop” on this Goyard forum, you’ll find several answers to this question.


----------



## Kayce

Hautecouture08 said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask will the Artois PM fit a 13-inch laptop? I looking for a work bag so it really need to fit at least my laptop inside. Thank you.


My 13” MacBook fits easily without a case.  It also fits with a case, but the canvas adjacent to the zipper does bulge a little bit when it’s zipped up.


----------



## khxo

I'm looking to use this as my work bag, anyone tried carrying a 16-inch MacBook Pro? A lot of reviews online mention the smaller Macbooks


----------



## llm637

khxo said:


> I'm looking to use this as my work bag, anyone tried carrying a 16-inch MacBook Pro? A lot of reviews online mention the smaller Macbooks


Yes it does! I just put my BF’s 16” MBP in there and it fits even with the Cuyana tote organizer.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Lillianlm said:


> Here’s my Artois MM waiting for her first international flight. I’m so happy to be traveling again with such a gorgeous companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357819




Do you find the zipper to be convenient? How are the handles length when worn? Also, do you find this to be too structured? I find that my st louis is super casual which I love but am not looking for something more durable and can't decide between anjou and the artois :\


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I think the Artois has a longer strap drop than the Anjou. I don't have an Anjou but I compared both in store. I think the Artois feels more durable, which is why I went that route. I also like that I can zip it up if I felt like it. I really like the Artois and would add additional colors/sizes to my collection.


----------



## Swanky

I have the Anjou and Artois. 
I do not find the Artois zipper inconvenient, I’ll admit I’m not sure what you mean by that? 
mine is the MM and the handle drop is good, longer than St Louis and Anjou. It is very structured, it’s not pliable and soft, it holds its shape. I carried it as a daily bag for a while but it’s become a travel bag for me now. 

The Anjou is my favorite. Same strap drop as SL. Because it’s leather lined I find it to be perfectly squishy… slightly more structured than SL, but not a structured bag at all. Because it’s reinforced with reversible leather I find it more durable than regular canvas pieces. I’ll be collecting more colors! 



lotusflowerbaum said:


> Do you find the zipper to be convenient? How are the handles length when worn? Also, do you find this to be too structured? I find that my st louis is super casual which I love but am not looking for something more durable and can't decide between anjou and the artois :\


----------



## Lillianlm

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Do you find the zipper to be convenient? How are the handles length when worn? Also, do you find this to be too structured? I find that my st louis is super casual which I love but am not looking for something more durable and can't decide between anjou and the artois :\



Personally, I would never buy a bag that I’d use frequently without a zipper because I worry about pickpockets. As a bit of background, I the up in NYC in the 1970s, and although I don’t live there anymore, I’m still very security conscious. But that’s just me. The handle drop of the MM is generous and I can wear the bag with a coat as well. The bag IS structured, so I think that if you love everything about the SL but want more durability, the Anjou would be the right one. Good luck!


----------



## beesknees2

I've had my Artois MM since 2019 and use it several times a week for work and traveling. I don't baby my bags, and this has held up extremely well! It's one of my best purchases. I'm petite but don't feel like the bag overwhelms my frame.


----------



## a_b_c

I was in Paris the last week of July looking for a second Artois (have MM, hoping to get the smaller size). Was told not a single Artois was available, no sizes or colors and apparently they’d been in limited stock for a while. He also mentioned he had no concrete idea when more would become available. I checked again this week, Artois are still very limited! Sorry if this is OT to the thread, just found it amazing. Not sure if this is just France or worldwide…


----------



## Lillianlm

a_b_c said:


> I was in Paris the last week of July looking for a second Artois (have MM, hoping to get the smaller size). Was told not a single Artois was available, no sizes or colors and apparently they’d been in limited stock for a while. He also mentioned he had no concrete idea when more would become available. I checked again this week, Artois are still very limited! Sorry if this is OT to the thread, just found it amazing. Not sure if this is just France or worldwide…


What a shame. I also have the MM and was hoping to get the PM when I’m in Paris next month.


----------



## lalunia

Lillianlm said:


> What a shame. I also have the MM and was hoping to get the PM when I’m in Paris next month.



Same, that's a bummer. I was eyeing the MM and have an appointment there next month. I wonder if they'll restock and will report back.


----------



## a_b_c

lalunia said:


> Same, that's a bummer. I was eyeing the MM and have an appointment there next month. I wonder if they'll restock and will report back.


Yes let us know! Wishing you good luck


----------



## lalame

When I was in London last week, they didn’t seem to have a stock issue. I considered both the PM and MM and I remember they had many colors available in both. I actually went back 2 days later and they had a totally different set of colors available so I got the impression they get stock quickly.


----------



## Cali2HI

I’m almost 5’4” lol and the Artois PM is the perfect size for me. I tried on the  St. Louis PM and it was way too big on me.


----------



## lalunia

a_b_c said:


> Yes let us know! Wishing you good luck


I has an appointment at the main Goyard location last Friday and indeed, they were out of all Artois MM bags. The SA said they haven't been getting much new stock lately. I was very disappointed to walk away without a bag and they were out of stock of the two back ups I had in mind. 

But... undeterred and with some spare time on my hands, I walked over to the other Goyard location at Galeries Lafayette. They had the black Artois MM in stock and a few other colors but I didn't ask which ones since I was too excited to find what I was looking for. The SA said that they had a few left and didn't mention any stock issues. 

Hope this helps! I love the MM and the size is perfect for what I'm looking to use it for, a casual travel / work tote. For reference, I'm 5'2.


----------



## a_b_c

lalunia said:


> I has an appointment at the main Goyard location last Friday and indeed, they were out of all Artois MM bags. The SA said they haven't been getting much new stock lately. I was very disappointed to walk away without a bag and they were out of stock of the two back ups I had in mind.
> 
> But... undeterred and with some spare time on my hands, I walked over to the other Goyard location at Galeries Lafayette. They had the black Artois MM in stock and a few other colors but I didn't ask which ones since I was too excited to find what I was looking for. The SA said that they had a few left and didn't mention any stock issues.
> 
> Hope this helps! I love the MM and the size is perfect for what I'm looking to use it for, a casual travel / work tote. For reference, I'm 5'2.


That is great congratulations! Persistence pays off  . I’m also 5’2 and love my MM.


----------



## Barbarella38

Hi! I´m new to the forum so wanted to say hi and share my experience. I was in Paris during the weekend and went to both stores at Haussman and RSH. I asked for an Artois MM and were sold out in both places. Instead I was offered a St. Louis PM in black and yellow. I asked for more colours as I saw a cabinet full of St. Louis in geen, red etc but they just stressed they were out of stock . Is it just me or due to high demand they were not being 100% transparent?


----------



## Swanky

Barbarella38 said:


> Hi! I´m new to the forum so wanted to say hi and share my experience. I was in Paris during the weekend and went to both stores at Haussman and RSH. I asked for an Artois MM and were sold out in both places. Instead I was offered a St. Louis PM in black and yellow. I asked for more colours as I saw a cabinet full of St. Louis in geen, red etc but they just stressed they were out of stock . Is it just me or due to high demand they were not being 100% transparent?



They’d have no reason not to want to sell items that are available JMO. 
Possibly they were Anjous that you saw? Or orders for others?


----------



## jayjay77

Barbarella38 said:


> Hi! I´m new to the forum so wanted to say hi and share my experience. I was in Paris during the weekend and went to both stores at Haussman and RSH. I asked for an Artois MM and were sold out in both places. Instead I was offered a St. Louis PM in black and yellow. I asked for more colours as I saw a cabinet full of St. Louis in geen, red etc but they just stressed they were out of stock . Is it just me or due to high demand they were not being 100% transparent?


In my experience Paris Goyard is unwilling to sell display bags. I ran into this issue when I wanted to purchase a yellow SL on display at RSH and they told me only black was available for purchase. Perhaps the ones in the cabinet were considered display (or could be on reserve for other customers).


----------

